

Google is hiring autocompleters - rpbertp13
http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-view/autocompleter/index.html

======
saulrh
Don't bother applying. If you haven't applied by now you'll be automatically
disqualified for obviously being too slow to be an autocompleter.

------
daimyoyo
I applied. It only took me 1.6 seconds My keyboard caught fire, but sometimes
sacrifices have to be made.

------
yannickmahe
Finally, an explanation I can give my girlfriend for my search history.

------
praptak
Can't they leverage their existing technology
(<http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html>) for that?

------
th0ma5
this is against some kind of EOE type thing right? to make fake job listings?

------
entangld
did they really mean (type at least 32,000 WPM)?

~~~
btilly
_did they really mean (type at least 32,000 WPM)?_

Yes, they did.

You'll note that the rate demanded from Europeans is significantly more
reasonable than what is expected from Americans. That is because European
labour laws don't let Google demand the kind of productivity levels that they
get from Americans.

~~~
clayenh
No dumb ass, it's april fools haha

~~~
btilly
It is guaranteed that someone will miss the fact that there is a joke.

